# Fantasy Premier League 2022-23



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2022)

(League codes, etc to be sorted out at some later point...  )


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2022)

No big rule changes this year that I've noticed yet.

Biggest/only difference apart from site visual design is due to world cup timing. First wildcard has to be used by gameweek 16 in November.

And we get an extra, non-wildcard chance to totally change our teams:

"Unlimited free transfers can also be made between Sat 12 Nov 13:30 and Mon 26 Dec 13:30 when the Premier League season has been adjusted to accommodate the FIFA World Cup Qatar 2022."

This will suit me since I normally use my first wildcard after not too many gameweeks into the season.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2022)

So if I've understood you right, that's basically three wildcards across the season?

If so, yeah, could make things very interesting, and who doesn't love _another_ opportunity to tinker?


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2022)

Yes. The only reason they arent calling the other one a wildcard is that it has to be used at a fixed moment (the long world cup gap between gw 16 and 17).


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2022)

Ok, I've managed to fit TAA, Salah, Son, and Haaland into my team, so that's basically me done until gameday


----------



## passenger (Jul 5, 2022)

I forgot my password but trying to retrieve it using my email
it's not having it, maybe there really busy


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 5, 2022)

I've done my first draft. It looks bang tidy. 

At the moment...


----------



## belboid (Jul 5, 2022)

Tronmere Ravers are back

And destined to be bang average again


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 6, 2022)

Early days, but Haaland currently winning the selection battle.

64.4% with Haaland, 60.6% have Salah.

TAA very close behind with 57.6%, while interestingly Perisic is owned by almost half the game at 49.4%.

Cancelo, James and Jesus also owned by 40%+ teams in the league at this point.

Lot more variance in the goalkeepers, with Mendy top at 22.2%.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2022)

Oh gawd 😁


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> (League codes, etc to be sorted out at some later point...  )


I believe you setup the new, smaller league last year. I think you can press a button to renew it which will then save most people from having to manually rejoin that one again this year.

Cheers!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 7, 2022)

elbows said:


> I believe you setup the new, smaller league last year. I think you can press a button to renew it which will then save most people from having to manually rejoin that one again this year.
> 
> Cheers!



Oh, bollocks, did I??! I thought it was someone else!  

I did have a quick look the other day for a renew button but couldn't find one, but will have a better look


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

Select the Leagues & Cups tab and then there should be a 'renew your leagues' button near the top.

I went by a post early on in last seasons thread to determine who started that league.        #13


----------



## starfish (Jul 10, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ok, I've managed to fit TAA, Salah, Son, and Haaland into my team, so that's basically me done until gameday


Intrigued to see the rest of your squad. Thats not far off half the budget.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 10, 2022)

elbows said:


> Select the Leagues & Cups tab and then there should be a 'renew your leagues' button near the top.
> 
> I went by a post early on in last seasons thread to determine who started that league.        #13


It says I have no league to renew ?   I want the H2H link ,anybody please?


----------



## elbows (Jul 10, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> It says I have no league to renew ?   I want the H2H link ,anybody please?



The stuff I was on about was for the people who created those leagues to renew them, we cant do that as simple members of those leagues.

Its early days yet, I dont think any of the U75 leagues have been renewed yet. When they are renewed, previous members of them should be automatically made a part of them, you wont have to press anything. We'll only need to setup new leagues and join them manually if any of the previous leagues dont get renewed by the people who set them up last time.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 10, 2022)

elbows said:


> The stuff I was on about was for the people who created those leagues to renew them, we cant do that as simple members of those leagues.
> 
> Its early days yet, I dont think any of the U75 leagues have been renewed yet. When they are renewed, previous members of them should be automatically made a part of them, you wont have to press anything. We'll only need to setup new leagues and join them manually if any of the previous leagues dont get renewed by the people who set them up last time.


Ta. Well explained


----------



## passenger (Jul 13, 2022)

When will we get the h2h and league codes?


----------



## elbows (Jul 13, 2022)

passenger said:


> When will we get the h2h and league codes?


We need Lord Camomile to renew the smaller league that we tried as an experiment last year. If you were part of that one last year and are using the same fantasy account, you wont need a code.

Reading last years thread I believe we need butchersapron to renew the much larger league that includes a whole bunch of people who arent really active on this forum much these days, and usually ends up including some people that we arent even sure have anything to do with u75 (which is why we experimented with a new smaller league last season).

Also from what he said in last years thread, it sounds like there was a traditional agreement that the winner of the H2H is the one who sets up a new H2H league for the next season? If people can confirm that this is the case then it will be down to me to setup that league this time, and I will do so as soon as I am confident that I got the right end of the stick about this arrangement.


----------



## tommers (Jul 13, 2022)

Nice Humble brag.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 13, 2022)

Ok, main league has now been renewed.

Everyone who was in it last year should automatically be in this one (assuming you're still using the same account), but PM me if you need an invitation, whether you're a returning player or a new one


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 13, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Everyone who was in it last year should automatically be in this one



works where i am


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 13, 2022)

Renewed, new = 61bzv4

(this is the larger any bugger can join one)


----------



## elbows (Jul 14, 2022)

I went ahead and created a H2H league.

I think I will risk posting the code here, but I will try to police who joins if we seem to be getting random entries.

edit - code removed to stick with the norms, PM me for it.


----------



## rekil (Jul 14, 2022)

elbows Usually we send a pm for the h2h code to filter out the nuisances.


----------



## elbows (Jul 14, 2022)

OK cheers I suppose I better not ignore that advice, I've removed the code.


----------



## elbows (Jul 14, 2022)

I started a conversation with most of the people I could find who were active in this and last seasons thread, to save you the trouble of having to contact me individually for the H2H code. But if I missed you then please do get in touch.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 18, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ok, I've managed to fit TAA, Salah, Son, and Haaland into my team, so that's basically me done until gameday


Struggling to also fit Luis Diaz in...   



starfish said:


> Intrigued to see the rest of your squad. Thats not far off half the budget.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 18, 2022)

Ok, I got Luis Diaz in too, but good lord is the rest of the team a load of old pony 

My 'best' starting formation includes two 4.5 mids


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 18, 2022)

I don't _really_ want to give you any massive tips...

but, Nico Williams moved from Liverpool to Nottingham Forest and is priced at 4.0m....


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 18, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> I don't _really_ want to give you any massive tips...
> 
> but, Nico Williams moved from Liverpool to Nottingham Forest and is priced at 4.0m....


 

(I almost certainly _won't _actually start the season with this level of premium/budget extremism...  )


----------



## elbows (Jul 18, 2022)

A common template this season seems to involve a lot of premium defenders, but I am too greedy elsewhere to go for that, at least not at the start till viable budget options further forwards make themselves apparent.

I still cant afford to get Son on top of another 2 premiums though, I can only currently stretch as far as Sterlings 10 million price for that slot instead. But I dont know how much my team will yet change in the weeks before launch.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 30, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Early days, but Haaland currently winning the selection battle.
> 
> 64.4% with Haaland, 60.6% have Salah.
> 
> ...


Bit of change up at the top, with Jesus now taking top spot, even selected by 2.3% more managers than Haaland was when the game laumched!

Jesus: 66.7%
Haaland: 57.3%
Salah: 56.2%
TAA: 54.4%

Cancelo (45.6%) and James (40.4%) the only other two players above even 30%.

So is it sort of "template premium with lots of differentials beyond"?


----------



## elbows (Jul 30, 2022)

Right now in my team I've decided to take loads of risks in defence, and throw away the popular idea of putting a bunch of premiums in those positions. But since I'm greedy I've currently pushed that idea to its extreme. I'll probably stick with this idea at its most extreme unless I cant find a single 8.0 midfield option that I want to try in week 1, in which case I'll go for a slightly milder version of it, but still a pretty risky version.

Well when I say extreme, I've still got TAA in defence.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 2, 2022)

Why can't I just have all the players I want??!


----------



## elbows (Aug 2, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Why can't I just have all the players I want??!


If the likes of Darwin turn out to make a no Salah team viable this season, then I probably can have nearly everyone I want at the same time.

The only thing that is preventing me from being 100% satisfied with my gameweek 1 team, and indulging in excessive tinkering as we approach the deadline, is Spurs first fixture. If I could convince myself that Kulusevski and Perisic combined could make up for a lack of Son or Kane, then I'd be able to take a Darwin punt right from the start without having to go without Salah. But I dont seem to be able to convince myself of that, so I'll have wait till at least the second gameweek before jumping on Darwin.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 3, 2022)

Pre-season panic as per. Have shoehorned Salah, Son, Haaland and Jesus into my team with defenders from Citeh, Liverpool, Chelsea and Arsenal. So starting lineup is great but I only have two viable midfielders 

ETA much as I like Haaland, who I think will have a great career at Man City, I'm not going to have him as he's not likely to make up for points I can get with a more expensive midfield. Plus I don't like the idea of being pleased when our main rivals score!


----------



## starfish (Aug 4, 2022)

Almost settled on my squad but cant help thinking i might need more City players.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 4, 2022)

starfish said:


> Almost settled on my squad but cant help thinking i might need more City players.


It's hard with them because of Pep's rotation obsession, and I'm still trying to work out if the five subs rule will help or hinder that. Ederson is pretty much the only City player guaranteed to play. Strongly tempted by Walker but his attacking stats are shite.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 4, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> It's hard with them because of Pep's rotation obsession, and I'm still trying to work out if the five subs rule will help or hinder that. Ederson is pretty much the only City player guaranteed to play. Strongly tempted by Walker but his attacking stats are shite.


Yeah, I've been very hesitant about City players for exactly that reason, incl. Haaland (also for the "I could probably get more points per £ spreading it elsewhere" reasons you mentioned).

Thought Cucurella might be a cheeky, cheap way into having a City defender without paying a premium, but the bastard's gone and signed for Chelsea instead!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 4, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, I've been very hesitant about City players for exactly that reason, incl. Haaland (also for the "I could probably get more points per £ spreading it elsewhere" reasons you mentioned).
> 
> Thought Cucurella might be a cheeky, cheap way into having a City defender without paying a premium, but the bastard's gone and signed for Chelsea instead!


Might make Walker more of a certainty. Rodri might be a bit of a bargain at 6.0, plays most games and got 7 goals last season.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 4, 2022)

You think I have £6.0 to spend on a defender with my current collection of trend-following, no-plan, "expensive = good" picks in the rest of my squad?!   

(Fuck me, for the past two weeks I've been telling myself I'm going to take a proper look at everything and actually attempt a plan, but suddenly the deadline is tomorrow and _when exactly do you think you're going to do that, eh??! _  )


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 4, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> You think I have £6.0 to spend on a defender with my current collection of trend-following, no-plan, "expensive = good" picks in the rest of my squad?!
> 
> (Fuck me, for the past two weeks I've been telling myself I'm going to take a proper look at everything and actually attempt a plan, but suddenly the deadline is tomorrow and _when exactly do you think you're going to do that, eh??! _  )


Ah, soz, Rodri is a midfielder. Who are your most expensive picks?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 4, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Ah, soz, Rodri is a midfielder. Who are your most expensive picks?


Oh aye, sorry. I was still thinking in defender mode.

Honestly can't remember what draft I left my team in, but struggling to decide who, if anyone, I could leave out from TAA, Salah, Son, Jesus, and Haaland.

They're my big premiums (Jesus = "premium"?  ), but there's also the £8m mids like Saka and Diaz who I'd like to squeeze in too.

So yeah, my defense and subs are taking a bit of a kicking  

It's all good, part of the game, just haven't done the homework to make confident choices.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 4, 2022)

I'm still toying with the idea of Kulusevski instead of Son as his record since joining Spurs was excellent and he's 4m cheaper - that's enough to get a couple of top tier defenders in for you, and a non-budget striker in for me to go alongside the ubiquitous Jesus.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 4, 2022)

Yeah, Kulusevski did occur to me as an option.

It's totally sentimental with Son, after I abandoned him last season and he went on that absolute tear for a few gameweeks. I've always liked him, both in real life and as an FPL asset, so I'm finding it hard not to keep him this time round.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 4, 2022)

It's hard not to have what you think of players influence your picks. I really dislike Zaha but IMO he's a bargain. But I'm blowed if I can stand to have him in my team lol!


----------



## elbows (Aug 4, 2022)

I may as well start off extreme by taking advantage of the £4.0 Leicester goalkeepers and other bargains. Currently got four £4.0 players in my team as a result, a £4.5 midfielder, £5.0 midfielder and £5.5 million midfielder, and more money in defence than I was originally planning but still no Cancelo or Robertson.

Its bound to go wrong but then I can say that about my starting team most years, and this is my idea of fun at this stage of the season.


----------



## starfish (Aug 4, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Might make Walker more of a certainty. Rodri might be a bit of a bargain at 6.0, plays most games and got 7 goals last season.


Theyre the only 2 i could afford just now.


----------



## starfish (Aug 4, 2022)

And how much game time is Gallagher likely to get at Chelsea? Hmmm.


----------



## elbows (Aug 4, 2022)

starfish said:


> And how much game time is Gallagher likely to get at Chelsea? Hmmm.


No idea but he isnt in the predicted lineup I saw on a fantasy football scout youtube video.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 4, 2022)

Oh bugger - the deadline is 1830 Friday

I'm going to have to think about it all.


----------



## tommers (Aug 4, 2022)

starfish said:


> And how much game time is Gallagher likely to get at Chelsea? Hmmm.


He won't get any time cos Chelsea won't play him unless they have a load of injuries.


----------



## passenger (Aug 5, 2022)

I have a good team, its been a joy picking it for once and looking 
for at least a top 30 plus position good luck everyone


----------



## rekil (Aug 5, 2022)

The site has been crawling for me so I can't be arsed to do any changes. Might as well get the excuses in early. I went for Haaland on the basis of his performance for me in FM2021 (for moneybags Man Utd) about 18 months ago. 97 goals in 84 games. Whether 4-1-2-1-2, leaving training to assistants, and spacebarspacebarspacebarspacebar would work as well for Pep remains to be seen.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 5, 2022)

starfish said:


> And how much game time is Gallagher likely to get at Chelsea? Hmmm.


squad player so prob best as a sub


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 5, 2022)

Getting my "This game is stupid" post ready for Sunday, possibly even tonight


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2022)

rekil said:


> The site has been crawling for me so I can't be arsed to do any changes. Might as well get the excuses in early. I went for Haaland on the basis of his performance for me in FM2021 (for moneybags Man Utd) about 18 months ago. 97 goals in 84 games. Whether 4-1-2-1-2, leaving training to assistants, and spacebarspacebarspacebarspacebar would work as well for Pep remains to be seen.


Feels really wrong to go against Haaland, he was straight into my first few drafts. Just a liiiiiiitle hesitant on how he'll start, Pep roulette, plus _not_ having him frees up funds to improve multiple other positions.

Random thought: in terms of falling foul of price changes, would I be right in thinking the prices of the most owned players will actually fluctuate less wildly? i.e. it takes more buys/sells to impact their price because they're already owned by so many? Just thinking that might also justify not going all in on premiums straight away, as even if there's a bandwagon it'll move slower than on a less-owned player.

Have I got that all wrong?


----------



## rekil (Aug 5, 2022)

ragequit.bat




Lord Camomile said:


> Have I got that all wrong?



No it's the game that's wrong.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 5, 2022)

Interesting read. Seems premium strikers offer poor value, but premium midfielders the opposite. Of course this is on paper, and we don't play on paper









						The data-led optimal FPL squad structure
					

Community writer ritzyd proposes the best Fantasy Premier League squad structure based on previous seasons' data




					www.fantasyfootballscout.co.uk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 5, 2022)

meh

i still expect many of my squad to get injured in the pre-match warm-up, another few to fall out with their manager and / or get a transfer out of the english game within the next week or two...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 5, 2022)

Oh aye. Remember, me leaving out Haaland guarantees him a hat trick


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Oh aye. Remember, me leaving out Haaland guarantees him a hat trick


I sometimes like to imagine there's celestial bean counters somewhere, tallying up how many superstitions have been satisfied, how many people are tempting fate, etc in order to determine what outcome should occur.

"Yeah, that goal almost didn't happen, but then Alice forgot to touch her nose in the 78th minute, and that sealed it"


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Interesting read. Seems premium strikers offer poor value, but premium midfielders the opposite. Of course this is on paper, and we don't play on paper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how in the GK, DEF and FWD lists they just go with 'fodder'; can't even be bothered to name a player for that last spot, doesn't even matter


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 5, 2022)

Experimentally speaking I've got a passable team together with TAA, Son, Salah, Haaland & Jesus, plus defenders from City, Arsenal and Spurs. Whether I dare have half my team risky budget players is highly debatable, in fact I'll probably be debating it all day lol


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2022)

Once again, it's not just wanting more money, but more spaces in certain positions.

Following in the footsteps of greats like Wenger and Pep (and the majority of FPL managers, probably ), I just want to pack my squad with midfielders


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 5, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Once again, it's not just wanting more money, but more spaces in certain positions.
> 
> Following in the footsteps of greats like Wenger and Pep (and the majority of FPL managers, probably ), I just want to pack my squad with midfielders


Yeah. I just can't make a strong enough argument against going defence-heavy though. Trent, Cancelo, James and possibly Perisic should all get close enough in points to all midfielders barring Son, Mo and KDB for far less. I'm only lining up with 4 not 5 as I'm not sure Perisic will be risked against Southampton having had a sketchy pre-season and Neto is a nailed on starter for Wolves in a game against Leeds who shipped loads of goals last season and have since lost their best two players.


----------



## elbows (Aug 5, 2022)

Press conference comments have cemented the risky Leicester goalkeeper budget approach:



> On his replacement, he added: "I’ve always said Ward is a number one, Iversen has gone away and done well. I don’t feel like I need to look outside for a new goalkeeper."


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 5, 2022)

Yeah, but Leicester let in 59 and had only 7 clean sheets last season even with Schmeichel in goal.


----------



## elbows (Aug 5, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Yeah, but Leicester let in 59 and had only 7 clean sheets last season even with Schmeichel in goal.


Im not planning on sticking with it for the whole season or likely very long at all, I always wildcard early and this time I'm in tune with more people on that front due to the need to use the first wildcard earlier due to the free world cup bonus wildcard. So I may as well take the risk in order to unlock funds for my initial team, until it is clearer who the real optimum candidates are once we've seen plenty of games.

Plus Im finding it an easy decision to make because I dont yet have other goalkeepers in mind that excite me. So I may as well make use of this cheap goalkeeper gift.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 5, 2022)

At this point getting a cheaper goalie wouldn't lead to a better lineup than what I have. It's boring but Ederson is a set and forget keeper/Man City points and appearance certainty.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 5, 2022)

I'm going for Raya as my main goalie, he's a brilliant keeper (he was injured for a fair chunk of last season) and the Bees have shored up the defence with Ben Mee and Aaron Hickey joining + when Ayer and Pinnock are fit it should be a formidable defence.  He's only 4.5m.


----------



## elbows (Aug 5, 2022)

I see there is a broadcasters league we've been added to for the UK this season, Sky for us around this part of the world. I think this has existed for other regions well before now. I've not watched any Sky football coverage this season yet, are Sky now also going on about the official fantasy football game these days, Im assuming they've leapt on board in a way they had previously not?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2022)

elbows said:


> I see there is a broadcasters league we've been added to for the UK this season, Sky for us around this part of the world. I think this has existed for other regions well before now. I've not watched any Sky football coverage this season yet, are Sky now also going on about the official fantasy football game these days, Im assuming they've leapt on board in a way they had previously not?


Yeah, I noticed that yesterday! The fuck?! Did I not like that, not at all...

Also, I was pretty sure they had their own game 

Also, you're all bastards with your Ward and Neto and Raya talk, I was just about settled on my team


----------



## starfish (Aug 5, 2022)

I have ditched Gallagher.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2022)

Iiiiinteresting. Andy on Let's Talk FPL isn't revealing his full team until post-deadline. Know Dan on FPLMate was (understandably) a bit pissed off by viewers who just copied his every move, and copped some stick at the end of last season for not revealing his transfer(s) until after the deadline. Fair enough if you ask me, I think.


----------



## starfish (Aug 5, 2022)

Heres what im starting with. Cant be arsed to do any more changes.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 5, 2022)

Looks very similar to mine but I've never heard of him let alone copied him.


----------



## elbows (Aug 5, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Looks very similar to mine but I've never heard of him let alone copied him.


Theres a rough template that is likely incredibly strong for the start of this season, partly due to the favourable pricing of key players and how obvious many of the picks are.

I havent been able to stray hugely far from that core template myself, but its still one of the reasons I am taking some particular risks in order to at least go for the 'threemium' version rather than the more common 2 premiums and totally loaded defence.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 5, 2022)

i can't get the site to save my final selection ...


----------



## elbows (Aug 5, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Iiiiinteresting. Andy on Let's Talk FPL isn't revealing his full team until post-deadline. Know Dan on FPLMate was (understandably) a bit pissed off by viewers who just copied his every move, and copped some stick at the end of last season for not revealing his transfer(s) until after the deadline. Fair enough if you ask me, I think.


I dont really care what content creators choose to do in that regard, I just get distracted by thoughts of how little fun I would have in playing the game if I wanted to copy every move someone else was making.

I prefer the opposite, where the most fun I have is in taking a risk or spotting and bringing in a player early before they are on most peoples radars. But thats getting increasingly hard to do due to the number of engaged managers and sheer quantity of content thats out there these days.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Aug 5, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i can't get the site to save my final selection ...


Using the app or just the normal website in a browser? Its still working for me using the website, although I havent tried making any transfers today, just fiddled around with order of people on the bench etc.

The app is apaprently notoriously flaky at times so I havent tried using it for some years now.


----------



## tommers (Aug 5, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Iiiiinteresting. Andy on Let's Talk FPL isn't revealing his full team until post-deadline. Know Dan on FPLMate was (understandably) a bit pissed off by viewers who just copied his every move, and copped some stick at the end of last season for not revealing his transfer(s) until after the deadline. Fair enough if you ask me, I think.
> 
> View attachment 336135


Hahaha. Get over yourself.  

(I mean "Andy", not you )


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> View attachment 336138


Has the Cucurella transfer made your team illegal..?


----------



## tommers (Aug 5, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Has the Cucurella transfer made your team illegal..?


Whoops.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 5, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Has the Cucurella transfer made your team illegal..?


Didn’t realise it had gone through tbh but didn’t get a message saying too many Chelsea players


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Didn’t realise it had gone through tbh but didn’t get a message saying too many Chelsea players


Yeah, I dunno if you would if you haven't made any transfers since?

Well, very interested to see what, if anything, happens!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 5, 2022)

elbows said:


> Using the app or just the normal website in a browser? Its still working for me using the website, although I havent tried making any transfers today, just fiddled around with order of people on the bench etc.
> 
> The app is apaprently notoriously flaky at times so I havent tried using it for some years now.



on mobile / smart phone

seems to have got sorted now


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 5, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, I dunno if you would if you haven't made any transfers since?
> 
> Well, very interested to see what, if anything, happens!


Dont think he’s going to start in the Everton game anyway


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2022)

Sure, but I'm just thinking the game might short circuit either way, as it's still 4 players from the same team in the squad, which in theory isn't allowed, playing or not.

Could well be that nothing happens, just curious as to whether anything will.


----------



## elbows (Aug 5, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Sure, but I'm just thinking the game might short circuit either way, as it's still 4 players from the same team in the squad, which in theory isn't allowed, playing or not.
> 
> Could well be that nothing happens, just curious as to whether anything will.


I've never been in that position. I guess I've sort of assumed that it will force someone in that situation to fix it as soon as they next go to make a transfer. I suppose I'd rather do that before the season starts, ie before every transfer counts in terms of the free transfer per week/other transfers costing 4 points each.


----------



## elbows (Aug 5, 2022)

I might still tweak my bench order but this is pretty much my starting team:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 5, 2022)

elbows said:


> I've never been in that position. I guess I've sort of assumed that it will force someone in that situation to fix it as soon as they next go to make a transfer. I suppose I'd rather do that before the season starts, ie before every transfer counts in terms of the free transfer per week/other transfers costing 4 points each.



yes - think it happened to me one year and i had to transfer one of the four out


----------



## Me76 (Aug 5, 2022)

I'm a league one supporter and haven't done a fantasy league for about 12 years but people at my work have started one for the first time so I'm in again.  

Thought about it as the game started tonight so Ive missed the deadline for this week so am going to be a week behind no matter what!

Getting the excuses in!

Might have to actually start paying attention to players in the prem now.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 5, 2022)

Starting 11 and squad.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 5, 2022)

Just realised it shows for game week 2, but that's who is out this weekend and in the squad.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 5, 2022)

YES MARTINELLI


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2022)

YES ZINCHENKOOOOOOOOO.

Shall we just call the league now, folks? No need to stress ourselves out, we've all got things we can be getting on with...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2022)

Please?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 5, 2022)

Sure


----------



## elbows (Aug 6, 2022)

I thought Darwin would be a better bet than Diaz, and that Mitrovic would have goals in him this season. Shame I didnt have the confidence to explore those options for this opening gameweek though, with the only initial influence of this opinion being me not bothering with Diaz or using my 3rd Liverpool slot on Robertson. I can smell immiment transfer points spending for me already.

I get the impression that I'll go from not wanting forwards last season to wanting more than 3 forward slots this season.


----------



## elbows (Aug 6, 2022)

Perisic doesnt start but never mind, I knew there was some risk there.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 6, 2022)

Not a bad GW, though Salah and Zinchenko doing a lot of the heavy lifting.

Left hoping Ward saves a couple of penalties or something, but basically about clinging on at this point. Got a 20 point buffer in the H2H, but that could be easily made with the three left t play, including a captained Haaland.

Well, we've begun!


----------



## Numbers (Aug 7, 2022)

Bloody Mitrovic and Ward-Prowse on the bench for me.


----------



## elbows (Aug 7, 2022)

Unless something odd happens today it seems very likely I'll have transferred Darwin in before the day ends.

Not yet clear whether I'll end up spending 4,8 or even 12 points on transfers this time. That will come down to likely price rises/falls and how Man City do today.


----------



## elbows (Aug 7, 2022)

Man Utd losing didnt count as something odd happening. Nor was my cheapo Leicester goalkeeper conceding two goals.


----------



## elbows (Aug 7, 2022)

What I dont want to happen in the final game is for me to be scared into having to get Cancelo in for next week. I want to be able to add to my Man City players by going for the likes of Foden instead.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 7, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Feels really wrong to go against Haaland, he was straight into my first few drafts. Just a liiiiiiitle hesitant on how he'll start, Pep roulette, plus _not_ having him frees up funds to improve multiple other positions.


Weeeeeeell, this has not fallen in my favour...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 7, 2022)

Good week really. Swapping Son for Haaland without further ado however


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 7, 2022)

meh

was not expecting west ham to win, but expecting them to try a bit...


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 7, 2022)

Thought Mount, Dias and Jesus might do more but I’m sticking not twisting at the mo


----------



## elbows (Aug 8, 2022)

Haaland, Mitrovic and Zinchenko have gone up in price, Kane has fallen.

I'm being even more aggressive than usual with chasing early price changes, since this season looks incredibly competitive, so I'm pushing my usual style of play to its very limit and have already activated my first wildcard.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 8, 2022)

elbows said:


> Haaland, Mitrovic... have gone up in price


Fuck it. Knew the latter would after that performance, but was really hoping Haaland's large ownership might mean the price rises were slower as it took more buys to hit the threshhold.

Already bloody chasing... 

Not going to bite this GW, feel like I should at least make a fist of sticking to the pre-GW1 theory.



elbows said:


> I'm being even more aggressive than usual with chasing early price changes, since this season looks incredibly competitive, so I'm pushing my usual style of play to its very limit and have already activated my first wildcard.


 Blimey!

I know we've effectively got an 'extra wildcard' thanks to the World Cup break, but even then that's pretty bold! Would have thought most would want at least one or two more weeks to get a feel for which players/teams are firing before deploying the early wildcard.

More power to you though, and best of luck 

As I say, only one week, but it _does _feel like things are a little more varied this season, with quite a bit more variation in squads, even if there is still something of a template team. Just feels like there's a higher number of possible/tempting options to try and fit into any template this time round. There are template players, but not quite so much a template _squad, _maybe?


----------



## elbows (Aug 8, 2022)

Most will indeed wait, with lots of wildcards probably ending up in play somewhere between weeks 3 or 4 and weeks 8 or 9.

But in the cold light of day now that I've checked my history, my early leap is not too unusual or extra-aggressive for me; turns out I've played my wildcard in gameweek 2 on 3 out of 7 previous seasons, in week 3 on two occasions, and week 4 last season. And I did all of those with no extra world cup wildcard, so I've not shocked myself by giving into the temptation to do it so early this time too.

I dont really recommend this approach for everyone else, but it becomes somewhat inevitable for me because I end up being highly focussed on price changes, especially in the first third of the season. And I usually convince myself that even a tiny shift in prices will stop me being happy with what I can do with every slot in my team, and then the next thing I know I've pressed the button!


----------



## elbows (Aug 8, 2022)

Mitrovic early price rise and love of Darwin means that I've somehow ended up without Jesus in my current wildcard team. I wonder if I will find a way to get him back before the deadline, risky to go without! But then again his ridiculously high ownership makes that slot very very boring if I stick with him, maybe I can afford to bet against him for at least a few weeks, but no surprise if that idea really blows up in my face.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 8, 2022)

Same old boring Arsenal


----------



## starfish (Aug 8, 2022)

Quite happy with that start, although when i got rid of Gallagher, i did have a look at a couple of Brighton midfielders before thinking that Rodri was a safer bet. Hopefully he will be in the long term.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 8, 2022)

Not a bad haul of 72 even with the Mitrovic points on the bench.


----------



## elbows (Aug 8, 2022)

starfish said:


> Quite happy with that start, although when i got rid of Gallagher, i did have a look at a couple of Brighton midfielders before thinking that Rodri was a safer bet. Hopefully he will be in the long term.


Congratulations on your wonderful start to the season!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 13, 2022)

i forgot to do my team selection yesterday (i did a transfer on sunday to try and avoid a price rise)

at one point i had 12 points' worth of villa player on the bench.

i feel a bit less  now it's only 4 points...


----------



## belboid (Aug 13, 2022)

Fortunately I left Martinez in rather than Pickford. 

Also fortunately I also didn’t sell Jesus in order to buy Haaland.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 13, 2022)

Swapped my captain from Jesus to Salah.


----------



## elbows (Aug 13, 2022)

My 'sell Jesus' plan led to very predictable results. Will now probably spend 8 points rearranging things to get him back


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 13, 2022)

my 'buy mitrovic' plan was not one of my best...


----------



## belboid (Aug 13, 2022)

Me76 said:


> Swapped my captain from Jesus to Salah.


especially annoying now  as I really dont want 'pool to win by more than 2 (so _a certain team _remain bottom) and I've got Trent in, so Palace better not score


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 13, 2022)

Utd not having the best of days.


----------



## elbows (Aug 13, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> my 'buy mitrovic' plan was not one of my best...


Yeah. My sell Jesus plan involved buying Mitrovic too, oopsie!


----------



## Seymour Butts (Aug 13, 2022)

My Keep Jesus plan worked out very nicely


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 14, 2022)

belboid said:


> especially annoying now  as I really dont want 'pool to win by more than 2 (so _a certain team _remain bottom) and I've got Trent in, so Palace better not score


In these cases, defender goals, assists and BPs can make up for any goals conceded


----------



## Seymour Butts (Aug 14, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> In these cases, defender goals, assists and BPs can make up for any goals conceded


cf. Reece James


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2022)

All I can say on my season so far 

Ffs 😡


----------



## Numbers (Aug 14, 2022)

My back 5 have bagged 31 points so far with TAA still to play.


----------



## starfish (Aug 15, 2022)

Me76 said:


> Swapped my captain from Jesus to Salah.


Hoping for a Salah hat trick tonight.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 15, 2022)

starfish said:


> Hoping for a Salah hat trick tonight.


Same, I have Mo as captain + have Diaz and TAA, I’m currently on 61 points. My H2H opponent also has Mo & TAA and is on 62.


----------



## starfish (Aug 15, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Same, I have Mo as captain + have Diaz and TAA, I’m currently on 61 points. My H2H opponent also has Mo & TAA and is on 62.


My H2H is 49 all. They also have TAA & Diaz. I have Salah. We both have Allison. Its going to be squeeky bum time later.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 15, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Same, I have Mo as captain + have Diaz and TAA, I’m currently on 61 points. My H2H opponent also has Mo & TAA and is on 62.


_Waves_


----------



## Numbers (Aug 15, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> _Waves_


<windmills in>


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 15, 2022)

Lol


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 15, 2022)

meh


----------



## Seymour Butts (Aug 15, 2022)

Nunez sent off in tonight's game.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Aug 15, 2022)

Numbers said:


> <windmills in>


your mind...


----------



## jerry spuds (Aug 15, 2022)

Looks like Diaz was the difference for me.


----------



## belboid (Aug 16, 2022)

Sixty bloody three bloody all


----------



## elbows (Aug 16, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> Nunez sent off in tonight's game.



The hilarious icing on the cake for what was probably my biggest ever fantasy decisions disaster. Its a good thing I find this level of failure funny, having made wildcard moves which left me 25 points worse off than doing nothing. Never mind, even though it will take me ages to recover a respectable position in leagues and overall rank, if I ever manage it. But after spending 8 points on transfers last night I am really happy with how my team looks on paper, which has taken the edge off my regrets.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 16, 2022)

77 points for me, got a -1 for Mitrovic.

0 transfers made but will need to swap Mouthino out.

Top of the U75 and H2H leagues for first time ever


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 19, 2022)

Bloody hell; pretty sure my squad value was £100.1m last night, now it's £99.8m!


----------



## elbows (Aug 19, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Bloody hell; pretty sure my squad value was £100.1m last night, now it's £99.8m!



109 players have gone down in value so far this week! Two of them twice (no surprise that those are Man Utd players).

12 players have risen in price so far this week, one of them twice (Martinelli).

I've made such a mess of this season that Im far behind in points already. But at least my team is now worth 101.4m, although if I sold everyone then I'd only be able to cash in on 0.4 million of that rise (ie 4 of my players have gone up in value two or three times so far this season).


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> 109 players have gone down in value so far this week! Two of them twice (no surprise that those are Man Utd players).
> 
> 12 players have risen in price so far this week, one of them twice (Martinelli).
> 
> I've made such a mess of this season that Im far behind in points already. But at least my team is now worth 101.4m, although if I sold everyone then I'd only be able to cash in on 0.4 million of that rise (ie 4 of my players have gone up in value two or three times so far this season).


Yup, I can't actually cash in on my one price rise (Zinchenko) at the moment.

Still not entirely clear on the game mechanics reasoning for why you only get half the 'profit' when selling a player.


----------



## elbows (Aug 19, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Still not entirely clear on the game mechanics reasoning for why you only get half the 'profit' when selling a player.



Probably to somewhat reduce volatility/pace of transfers by limiting the level of encouragement that the system gives for people to hop off players at the earliest opportunity without consequence in terms of then having to pay more than you sold them for if you decide to get them back again. It will encourage people to stick with some players for a bit longer than they otherwise would.

It also slows the extent to which someone like me ends up with a clear advantage later in the season when it comes to what team I can afford compared to others that dont do as many transfers and early transfers or deliberately try to build team value like I do. Most seasons, by the second half of the season I end up with a team that is obviously worth more than many of the people Im competing with, and I think it would be a serious imbalance to the game if I could make that difference even more extreme without spending even more points on transfers.

Obviously there are other ways they could achieve similar results. And Im not really a huge fan of the opaque nature of price changes, especially when I think about what the game is like to play for people who are new to it or have less time to faff around discovering info. At the very least they should really give indications of imminent price rises and falls on their own website, rather than giving people like me an advantage because I happen to know what 3rd party website to look at and how to interpret the other sites price change predictions. I wouldnt ditch price changes completely, it brings an extra dimension to the game that offers people a different way to play, different sense of priorities and risk/reward when weighing up decisions and timing, and a way for the season to evolve, increasing the sense of it being a proper marathon rather than a series of weekly sprints. But they could certainly simplify it or at least provide all the useful price change clues themselves.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 20, 2022)

They're gonna have to stop it being unavailable just before the deadline when someone say has the last minute notion than Perisic is likely to outscore Walker thus week BUT CAN'T FUCKING SWAP THEM


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 20, 2022)

Yeah, I've started making my transfers a little earlier than absolute "last minute" after a couple of missed chances last season.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 20, 2022)

I’ve brought Dasilva in for Moutinho and started him, 3 Bees in my starting 11. 

I’ve benched Mitrovic.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 20, 2022)

Bailey


----------



## Seymour Butts (Aug 20, 2022)

Numbers said:


> I’ve benched Mitrovic.


At home to Brentford?! You'll do well to get away with that.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 20, 2022)

Fucking Perisic got 9 points!


----------



## Numbers (Aug 20, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> At home to Brentford?! You'll do well to get away with that.


Doh!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 21, 2022)

i was expecting slightly more from chelsea and w ham today


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 21, 2022)

Not swapping pope out for Sanchez was probably an error.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 21, 2022)

I benched Mitrovic and Trippier


----------



## rekil (Aug 21, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Fucking Perisic got 9 points!


I played my panic wildcard and shipped him, Odegard and Zaha out. 🗑️


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 21, 2022)

Well, who knew I would have been better advised to play Trippier against City over Jesus against Bournemouth...


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Aug 22, 2022)

Numbers said:


> I benched Mitrovic and Trippier


Trippier I can understand but benching Mitrovic with that fixture and at home was just plain stupid.


----------



## starfish (Aug 22, 2022)

Thought id give young Hickey a run out & benched Trippier. Subbed after 59 minutes. Have some managers not heard of Fantasy Football!!


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 22, 2022)

My bench points so far this season. 

Week 1 - 11
Week 2 -  18
Week 3 -  18


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 22, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Well, who knew I would have been better advised to play Trippier against City over Jesus against Bournemouth...


Or TAA against Utd!


----------



## elbows (Aug 24, 2022)

Its a shame I didnt stick to my guns when I was saying that I was not at all convinced by going really big at the back. Instead I've flip-flopped over that, shifting more money into defence after the season began, and now shifting some out again. This last week was an easy week to tell a story of big at the backs failures, but next gameweek could be the opposite for all I know. Oh well I've pressed the button and ditched Cancelo!

And now we are about to enter the period where the schedule is a bit silly, so many important teams will be playing twice a week. At least some rotation risks may help shake up the stale template. Haaland is an obvious example because of Peps comments about him only playing once a week, but there will no doubt be others. 

Right now I've convinced myself that I wont need to do too many more transfers in the weeks ahead, any may even soon be able to go a few weeks without spending points on transfers, but if my track record is anything to go by those beliefs will turn out to be misplaced. So far for this coming week I've already spent 4 points on transfers, hopefully I wont need to do another one as I didnt really enjoy spending 8 points last week, and have a lot of catching up to do in terms of total points and rank.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 24, 2022)

Not doing to well in my h2h, but bang mid table in the league which I'll take as that's my aim.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 24, 2022)

elbows said:


> And now we are about to enter the period where the schedule is a bit silly, so many important teams will be playing twice a week. At least some rotation risks may help shake up the stale template. Haaland is an obvious example because of Peps comments about him only playing once a week, but there will no doubt be others.


Aye, tbh I'm really quite wary of time management at the top clubs, to the point with City specifically where I just haven't bothered with any of them.

Will certainly be having a serious look at options in teams with a slightly lighter schedule, with the added possibility that it might free up some cash to play with.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 24, 2022)

Hazardous Mata said:


> Trippier I can understand but benching Mitrovic with that fixture and at home was just plain stupid.


Welcome to the U75 Fantasy Football


----------



## Numbers (Aug 24, 2022)

Shit week, 21 points on the bench but still top of H2H and one of the U75 leagues. 

Which is the important U75 League?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 24, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Shit week, 21 points on the bench but still top of H2H and one of the U75 leagues.
> 
> Which is the important U75 League?


Your mileage may vary, but the one without ringers has a small u (because accuracy matters  ).

<edit: this'un >


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Aug 25, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> <edit: this'un >


Is there a code to join?


----------



## elbows (Aug 25, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Which is the important U75 League?



Whichever one we as individuals are doing best/least worst in


----------



## Seymour Butts (Aug 26, 2022)

Hazardous Mata said:


> Is there a code to join?


Good question. Can someone post it, please?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 27, 2022)

I've done quite well out of it courtesy of TAA and Diaz, but 4 first half goals and not a single involvement for Salah (who I imagine is captain for many, incl. me) is peak FPL trolling.

I think for the first two he played the pass _before_ the assist, too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 27, 2022)

Make that _five... _


----------



## elbows (Aug 27, 2022)

I cant say my week is going amazingly so far but Im at least feeling smug that I decided to sell my Man City defender, Cancelo, and not TAA like so many managers apparently did this week. Not that anyone I actually know and am actively competing with lacks TAA.


----------



## elbows (Aug 27, 2022)

The boring template nature of fantasy teams so far this season is seriously at odds with the rather unusual results and interesting football games so far.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 27, 2022)

Have any of you been smart enough to have Firmino?


----------



## elbows (Aug 27, 2022)

Its embarrassing that a server array responsible for a game played by this many people, for a league with so much money in it, cant be scaled up to handle the pressure. Its been down so many times this afternoon.


----------



## elbows (Aug 27, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Have any of you been smart enough to have Firmino?



Owned by just 1.4% of teams, I've not seen anyone with him.


----------



## elbows (Aug 27, 2022)

Haaland hat-trick!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 27, 2022)

Yep. And of my two forwards I captained the other one (Jesus).


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 27, 2022)

Can't grumble though, shaping up to be a decent week tbh


----------



## belboid (Aug 27, 2022)

9-0?  Gotta get a good score for Mo finally.

Oh, 0 goals.  Statistically there _has_ to be a couple of assists.  Wtf? 6 bloody points.  A marginally better captain than C Gallagher I suppose.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 27, 2022)

NINE goals and not a single attacking return for Salah! 

The Haaland owners really stole a march over us Salah owners today, although think that was already the case before now, anyway.

He was in my pre-season squad for _so long _before I decided to get rid of him   

And yet, even now I'm thinking "he's started 4 weeks in a row, and fixture congestion is incoming, so maybe it wouldn't actually be a good idea to bring him in at this point  "


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 27, 2022)

forwards scoring goals?

this is most unexpected after last season...


----------



## elbows (Aug 27, 2022)

Mark Sutherns, original creator of fantasy football scout and these days of the youtube show fpl black box is doing the 'match of the day challenge' today. Where they dont look at any of the results and then find out what happened when streaming tonight while watching match of the day. He started the season without Salah, but after ending up with even less points than me after the first three weeks decided to play his wildcard (just to be clear, he doesnt know me or care about my score, its me looking at it from that angle). He used it to give up on his no Salah plan and bring him in and captain him. And neither he nor his co-host Az have Haaland, they both have De Bruyne instead, and Mark only just made that switch this week. 

He also started the season without Jesus but has now brought him in. But he sold Diaz.

I will be watching the spectacle.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2022)

elbows said:


> Haaland hat-trick!


Thank you Captain.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 27, 2022)

Whatever


----------



## Seymour Butts (Aug 27, 2022)

Haaland (C), Firmino, Robertson, Diaz


----------



## tommers (Aug 27, 2022)

This game is bullshit.


----------



## elbows (Aug 27, 2022)

elbows said:


> Mark Sutherns.......



He also benched Mitrovic.

I've got Mitrovic, and not for a moment did I consider benching him. I benched Zinchenko instead, which didnt make any difference in the end since he is absent through injury.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 27, 2022)

Odegard, Saka, Mitrovic  just need Jesus to step up now. Not sure I should have so many Arsenal players might have to swap one out, but they've been consistent so far.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 27, 2022)

i can feel a 



coming on


----------



## Me76 (Aug 27, 2022)

I'm a week behind and have scored below average on the two weeks I have been in. 

This week I did two transfers but put Firminho on the bench     I do have two players still to play tomorrow, but still not holding out much hope at being above average this week.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Aug 28, 2022)

elbows said:


> He also benched Mitrovic.


What idiot benches Mitrovic 🤣


----------



## tommers (Aug 28, 2022)

Scamacca quadruple incoming.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 28, 2022)

Kieran, now's not the time for fucking team cohesion! I need you to be selfish and take every opportunity to get a goal or assist that you can!



Fuck's sake, man


----------



## tommers (Aug 28, 2022)

Clearly saving himself to knock five past Spurs. Well done Gianluca.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 28, 2022)

hmm

think i'm going to give it another week* before i might do the wildcard and a major re-structure

last year, forwards were not worth that much effort, more of the points seemed to come from midfield and defenders.

think it's coming down to fergie time in my H2H match this week - not sure all the bonus points and automatic substitutions are in yet

* and there's a full set of midweek games this week, so deadline's tuesday tea time


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 29, 2022)

I'm hoping to hold onto my first wildcard until GW8/9, as I like to use them in international breaks when you've got a bit more time to tinker and also can react to whatever fallout there is from international duty.

Not convinced I'll make it, though...


----------



## belboid (Aug 29, 2022)

I have two out injured, one suspended, two who are just shit and Cancelo.  The latter should be good, but has managed a single point in the last two rounds.  I suspect wildcard will be essential


----------



## elbows (Aug 29, 2022)

When I totally messed up by playing my wildcard badly in gameweek 2, I lost 25 points straight away that week compared to if Id done nothing, But in 3 weeks my wildcard goalkeeper change from Ward to Sanchez has already been worth 19 points, so at least I got something out of that wildcard, and I also managed to claw my way back up a little over a million places this week.

I'm still tinkering with my team though and will likely spend 4 points on transfers again.

The role of Cancelo in the team has changed so far this season and so I took a gamble last week that he isnt worth his price this year, and that more can be achieved by taking that money out of defence and spending it elsewhere. But it was easier for me to take that gamble on a week where I didnt think they would keep a clean cheet due to playing Crystal Palace, some weeks it wont be such an easy move to live with without fear.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 29, 2022)

belboid said:


> I have two out injured, one suspended, two who are just shit and Cancelo.  The latter should be good, but has managed a single point in the last two rounds.  I suspect wildcard will be essential


...and a partridge in a pear treeeeeeee.


----------



## elbows (Aug 30, 2022)

James sounding like he is out has forced me into spending 8 points again, doh, since I had other problems in defence too.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 30, 2022)

I thought I captained Haaland but looks like I didn't save it. My h2h opponent has him triple-capped, so fingers crossed he's benched this week   Vice is a keeper


----------



## Seymour Butts (Aug 31, 2022)

Mitro


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Aug 31, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> Good question. Can someone post it, please?


Apparently no one around here likes a bit of quality competition


----------



## elbows (Aug 31, 2022)

Hazardous Mata said:


> Apparently no one around here likes a bit of quality competition



That league was specifically setup because loads of people that we didnt know on this forum, that were not part of the wider forum community around these parts, had joined the original league by getting hold of the code. So we setup an additional one where we would be more careful about who we shared the league code with.

Urban75 is not a fantasy football community, its a community about other things which people joined for other reasons unrelated to fantasy football. Where some small fraction of its members just happened to play that game too and enjoy talking about it and competing in some minileagues. You might very well be the only person in the entire history of this place that seems to have signed up to the forum specifically and only to talk about this game and ask for a league code. You've made 3 posts and all of them are in this thread. Please dont take that as a criticism, I do not mean to be rude to you, I am just trying to explain the background, and that we have never had to deal with this situation before. This is uncharted territory for all of us, and there is no single person in charge so who knows what will happen next.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 31, 2022)

The code for the big U free for all league is on this very thread.


----------



## elbows (Aug 31, 2022)

Turns out I was wrong, you are the second person. Because I just noticed that Seymour Butts , who also asked for that league code the other day, has also only ever posted on the fantasy football threads here, not in any other part of the forum. But admittedly they've now been doing so for rather a long time.


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Aug 31, 2022)

elbows said:


> That league was specifically setup because loads of people that we didnt know on this forum, that were not part of the wider forum community around these parts, had joined the original league by getting hold of the code. So we setup an additional one where we would be more careful about who we shared the league code with.
> 
> Urban75 is not a fantasy football community, its a community about other things which people joined for other reasons unrelated to fantasy football. Where some small fraction of its members just happened to play that game too and enjoy talking about it and competing in some minileagues. You might very well be the only person in the entire history of this place that seems to have signed up to the forum specifically and only to talk about this game and ask for a league code. You've made 3 posts and all of them are in this thread. Please dont take that as a criticism, I do not mean to be rude to you, I am just trying to explain the background, and that we have never had to deal with this situation before. This is uncharted territory for all of us, and there is no single person in charge so who knows what will happen next.


That's all fair enough. I found a link to here when I googled something about FPL and liked the forum and the people in it so stayed. Don't know if its the same for Seymour or not. It would be nice to compete against other ppl here in the league.


----------



## elbows (Aug 31, 2022)

Ha ha Haaland starts and De Bruyne benched.

I got Gundogan in too so hope he does something, Foden also starts, and Álvarez.


----------



## elbows (Aug 31, 2022)

Hazardous Mata said:


> That's all fair enough. I found a link to here when I googled something about FPL and liked the forum and the people in it so stayed. Don't know if its the same for Seymour or not. It would be nice to compete against other ppl here in the league.


Well its a much better situation than I often suspected would be the fate of this place, that I'd completely kill off the fantasy football threads here by boring everyone to death about how many points I spend on transfers all the bloody time.


----------



## belboid (Aug 31, 2022)

Fez909 said:


> I thought I captained Haaland but looks like I didn't save it. My h2h opponent has him triple-capped, so fingers crossed he's benched this week   Vice is a keeper


I was bloody sure I’d captained Haaland. Grrr.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 31, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hmm
> 
> think i'm going to give it another week* before i might do the wildcard and a major re-structure
> 
> ...



bugger


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2022)

Fez909 said:


> I thought I captained Haaland but looks like I didn't save it. My h2h opponent has him triple-capped, so fingers crossed he's benched this week   Vice is a keeper


🤔


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 31, 2022)

marty21 said:


> 🤔


Looks like you beat me by 6 with bonus etc added on


----------



## elbows (Aug 31, 2022)

Fez909 said:


> Looks like you beat me by 6 with bonus etc added on


Last minute drama, so he has probably beaten you by 1 due to his sub coming on. But my brain hurts after tonights football drama, so maybe I got it wrong.


----------



## tommers (Aug 31, 2022)

Who doesn't have Haaland captained? Or, I guess the bigger point is, who won't have him captained every game from now on?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2022)

Fez909 said:


> Looks like you beat me by 6 with bonus etc added on


Not so sure , you're ahead atm , hoping for last minute drama 🤣


----------



## jerry spuds (Aug 31, 2022)

All players who have Haaland captained should be deducted points. Starting from the season beginning.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 31, 2022)

Fucking hell bump back to earth. 39 points. We go again.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2022)

jerry spuds said:


> All players who have Haaland captained should be deducted points. Starting from the season beginning.


Unlucky darts son.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 31, 2022)

elbows said:


> Last minute drama, so he has probably beaten you by 1 due to his sub coming on. But my brain hurts after tonights football drama, so maybe I got it wrong.


1 it is 

well done marty21


----------



## Seymour Butts (Sep 1, 2022)

elbows said:


> Turns out I was wrong, you are the second person. Because I just noticed that Seymour Butts , who also asked for that league code the other day, has also only ever posted on the fantasy football threads here, not in any other part of the forum. But admittedly they've now been doing so for rather a long time.


I was only responding to Hazardous Mata. It isn't really that big of a deal.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Sep 1, 2022)

Hazardous Mata said:


> That's all fair enough. I found a link to here when I googled something about FPL and liked the forum and the people in it so stayed. Don't know if its the same for Seymour or not. It would be nice to compete against other ppl here in the league.


Same here. Found this site by accident, liked it and stayed.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Sep 1, 2022)

Haaland Captain, Mitro, Martinelli, Cancelo, Salah and Jesus + a nice round


----------



## Numbers (Sep 1, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> Same here. Found this site by accident, liked it and stayed.


Same here too, but 20 years ago.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2022)

Fez909 said:


> 1 it is
> 
> well done marty21


Just looked , my 82 points would normally be enough to triumph , only one team got 83, your fucking team ffs


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 1, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Just looked at my 82 points would normally be enough to triumph , only one team got 83, your fucking team ffs


The H2H can be really cruel like that.

Had a run last season where for something like the first 4/5 gameweeks my opponent was always one of, at most, three teams who outscored me for that particular week


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 1, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Just looked , my 82 points would normally be enough to triumph , only one team got 83, your fucking team ffs


You still win. Neves will come off the bench for Zinchenko, giving you a 1 point lead.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2022)

Fez909 said:


> You still win. Neves will come off the bench for Zinchenko, giving you a 1 point lead.


Hadn't factored that in #phew! 

But , aren't we both winners? Isn't football... the winner ?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 1, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Hadn't factored that in #phew!
> 
> But , aren't we both winners? Isn't football... the winner ?


Ackshully, I think I have the moral victory. You triple-captained the highest-scoring player in the game, and still had to rely on your bench for a measly one point win  

#BitterAsFuck 

What will really piss me off is if Ward gets more than 1 point tonight. I transferred Iverson for Sanchez, so of course Sanchez gets his first blank. And now I have only Ward on the bench to play, who is surely going to get his first non-blank, just to rub it in


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 2, 2022)

Fez909 said:


> What will really piss me off is if Ward gets more than 1 point tonight.


Ffs


----------



## marty21 (Sep 2, 2022)

Fez909 said:


> Ackshully, I think I have the moral victory. You triple-captained the highest-scoring player in the game, and still had to rely on your bench for a measly one point win
> 
> #BitterAsFuck
> 
> What will really piss me off is if Ward gets more than 1 point tonight. I transferred Iverson for Sanchez, so of course Sanchez gets his first blank. And now I have only Ward on the bench to play, who is surely going to get his first non-blank, just to rub it in


I'm a moral vacuum


----------



## belboid (Sep 2, 2022)

I have now definitely captained Haaland. 

So expect a Mo hat-trick


----------



## Numbers (Sep 3, 2022)

Only way I can get Haaland in is if I let Mo go.


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Only way I can get Haaland in is if I let Mo go.


He's scored 9 goals in 5 games.


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2022)

At that rate he's going to finish with about 75 goals. 

I mean that feels unlikely, so let's say 50?  Top last year was 23. He's well over a third of the way there and it's the first week of September.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 3, 2022)

Figuring he's likely to be rested relatively soon, no?

Curious as to whether Pep will prioritise him in the P. or C. League. I'm guessing they'll want him to start their first game in Europe since his arrival, for the fans/prestige if nowt else?


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2022)

Second guessing Pep isn't something I'm going to waste time on tbf. He might well rest him cos he's a nutter but the guy's played 5 games. Scored 9 goals, why on earth would you drop him? But yeah, he'll probably play Gundogan as a false 9 or something. Whatever, make sure your vice captain will play.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 3, 2022)

Yeah, can't uncaptain Haaland because 9 in 5 (and a goal every 44 bloody minutes!) but VC might well come into play. 
Watch my VC score 2 and Haaland come on for the last 4 mins without a touch now


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 3, 2022)

My main argument with myself is whether to transfer out Kulusevski for Diaz


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> My main argument with myself is whether to transfer out Kulusevski for Diaz


Who do you like more? I've played Scamacca every round and he's done nothing so far but he's a 6' 4“ Italian dreamboat so he's in the team. Likewise I don't pick Harry Kane or Son cos, you know. You're a Liverpool fan, pick Diaz. Great player.


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2022)

Life's better when you don't have to cheer people like Harry Kane.


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2022)

Deadline's passed anyway.


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 3, 2022)

I'm going to stick with Kane and Son.


----------



## starfish (Sep 3, 2022)

Made a couple of changes to get Mitrovic in but im not entirely convinced by them.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Sep 3, 2022)

Liverpool team to play Everton: Alisson, Alexander-Arnold, Gomez, van Dijk, Tsimikas, Elliott, Fabinho, Carvalho, Salah, Nunez, Diaz.

Subs: Adrian, Milner, Firmino, Jota, Robertson, Arthur, Matip, Bajcetic, Phillips

Everton team to play Liverpool: Pickford, Patterson, Coady, Tarkowski, Mykolenko, Davies, Onana, Iwobi, Gray, Gordon, Maupay.

Subs: Begovic, Keane, Allan, McNeil, Coleman, Gueye, Vinagre, Rondon, Mills.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 3, 2022)

tommers said:


> Who do you like more? I've played Scamacca every round and he's done nothing so far but he's a 6' 4“ Italian dreamboat so he's in the team. Likewise I don't pick Harry Kane or Son cos, you know. You're a Liverpool fan, pick Diaz. Great player.


Diaz as I'm a Liverpool fan,but I try to leave that shit out of it (though actually I should have Zaha but I couldn't bear to pick him). 
In the end I did nothing. Sometimes that's better.


----------



## elbows (Sep 3, 2022)

tommers said:


> Second guessing Pep isn't something I'm going to waste time on tbf.



Especially when Pep initially went on about how Haaland shouldnt play multiple times per week, but then the other day started going on about how quickly youngsters like Haaland recover, lol.

So far they seem to be managing his minutes by taking him off well before he has played 90, so we might hope that means he still starts today.

I'm perma-captaining Haaland until it goes wrong, and even then I might stick with it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 3, 2022)

Klopp taking TAA off at 58 mins 

Absolute wretch of a man, worst human being in the world ever


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 3, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Klopp taking TAA off at 58 mins
> 
> Absolute wretch of a man, worst human being in the world ever


Absolute cunt's trick


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 3, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Klopp taking TAA off at 58 mins
> 
> Absolute wretch of a man, worst human being in the world ever


I've dropped him for next week.


----------



## elbows (Sep 3, 2022)

At least I've only had 2 Liverpool players all season so far instead of 3, managed to resist Diaz. Well there was that one week where I blew a wildcard getting Darwin only for him to get a red card, oops.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Sep 3, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> I've dropped him for next week.


Klopp?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 3, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Only way I can get Haaland in is if I let Mo go.


Same for me but I think it's going to have to be done.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2022)

Me76 said:


> Same for me but I think it's going to have to be done.


I have both on my team but Mo is letting me down ffs


----------



## Me76 (Sep 3, 2022)

marty21 said:


> I have both on my team but Mo is letting me down ffs


How do you afford both?  Where have you made the sacrifices?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2022)

Me76 said:


> How do you afford both?  Where have you made the sacrifices?


2 Brentford players , the lad Toney did well for me today , a Brighton player & a Wolves player , all fairly cheap. And Brentford & Brighton have started well.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Sep 3, 2022)

Me76 said:


> How do you afford both?  Where have you made the sacrifices?


It's not difficult.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 3, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> It's not difficult.


Helpful


----------



## Seymour Butts (Sep 3, 2022)

Me76 said:


> Helpful


Thanks.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 3, 2022)

Having done the wildcard thing, I think I forgot to do team selection, and have a ludicrous number of points currently on the bench.

Bugger.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 3, 2022)

marty21 said:


> 2 Brentford players , the lad Toney did well for me today , a Brighton player & a Wolves player , all fairly cheap. And Brentford & Brighton have started well.


I brought Haaland in, for Toney. 
No Mo no more either.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 3, 2022)

How many wildcards do you get?  I'm thinking I might do it this week?


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2022)

Me76 said:


> How many wildcards do you get?  I'm thinking I might do it this week?


Three this year I think.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 4, 2022)

marty21 said:


> 2 Brentford players , the lad Toney did well for me today , a Brighton player & a Wolves player , all fairly cheap. And Brentford & Brighton have started well.


Similar to me, but I went for the wrong Brentford striker 

This game is stupid


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 4, 2022)

Me76 said:


> How many wildcards do you get?  I'm thinking I might do it this week?


One you have to use before GW16 (when we break for the World Cup), _effectively _one to use 'during' the World Cup (i.e. between GW16 and GW17), except it's not actually a 'wildcard' chip, you just get unlimited transfers for that period, and then another one to use whenever you want from GW18 onwards.


tommers said:


> Three this year I think.


So, yeah, that.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 4, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Similar to me, but I went for the wrong Brentford striker
> 
> This game is stupid


Previous round I benched Cancelo (12 points) and y/day swapped Toney out at 10:59am for Haaland but was too late to captain Haaland.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 4, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Previous round I benched Cancelo (12 points) and y/day swapped Toney out at 10:59am for Haaland but was too late to captain Haaland.


Ouch 

With stuff like the Haaland thing, I _try_ to remember it's a decision that is supposed to pay off over time, rather than just the one gameweek.

That said, missing out on a hattrick is galling, even if overall it does pay off in the long-run.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2022)

This season could be about having Haarland in the team, but if everyone plumps for him, that will cancel out his value .


----------



## elbows (Sep 4, 2022)

marty21 said:


> This season could be about having Haarland in the team, but if everyone plumps for him, that will cancel out his value .



Most people have got him now, and Jesus. And its an incredibly competitive fantasy football season so far, with fewer obvious routes to gaining a clear advantage.

Up till now, choosing to captain Haaland has been one way to still get an advantage out of him, but thats already much less of a differential option, and will probably become even less so now that some people got burned captaining Salah this week.

I had a really bad start to the season and I've only managed to claw my way back, fairly slowly, via Mitrovic and Sanchez in goal, and stuff like captaining Haaland last week. I tried various other ways to be different too, but with only modest gains. Midfield differentials havent done anything for me yet. Betting against going full on big at the back with all the most glamorous names there and going without defensive double-ups such as double Liverpool, double Chelsea or double Man City has also helped me some weeks. This week was one of those, some well known fantasy football managers ended up with less points from their 4 or 5 big name defenders combined this week than I got out of Trippier alone.

We'll need some injuries, changes to which teams have the best upcoming fixtures on paper, some more obvious things to do with the money if considering selling Salah, and people taking risks out of boredom or desperation, if we are to escape the dull template. Even if we dont escape that there will still be enough variation each week via a few other slots in our team that means there will gradually still be plenty of changes to our individual fortunes and ranks, but it will be quite the slog. 

It already feels quite a bit different to most seasons I've played, far more people have stuck mostly to the same obvious options than they used to, and it was easier to afford a team mostly filled with players from the big clubs. And not too many points separate many millions of places in overall rank. Its not currently possible to already expect to be in or around the top 1 million if doing ok this time, unlike other seasons where this could mostly be taken for granted once the opening half a dozen or so weeks were out of the way. I've had to adjust my overall rank expectations in a big way. And there are millions more people playing than there used to be, and far more info available on the internet about which moves it is sensible to make. Usually millions of people eventually lose interest and stop playing properly after a while, but I dont know to what extent that will actually happen this time, will be interesting finding out.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 5, 2022)

Well that lad Toney, helped me to a good week, pity I captained that donkey Haarland.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Sep 5, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Well that lad Toney, helped me to a good week, pity I captained that donkey Haarland.


At least it wasn't that other donkey, Haaland.


----------



## belboid (Sep 5, 2022)

Glad to see I thrashed AVERAGE in my head to head.  

Can’t see them in the main league, oddly enough.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 5, 2022)

belboid said:


> Glad to see I thrashed AVERAGE in my head to head.
> 
> Can’t see them in the main league, oddly enough.


That's because, population-wise, the average person does not play FPL.


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 5, 2022)

Thats not me BTW


----------



## marty21 (Sep 5, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> At least it wasn't that other donkey, Haaland.


Thanks for that 🤔


----------



## Seymour Butts (Sep 5, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Thanks for that 🤔


You're welcome


----------



## elbows (Sep 5, 2022)

Average is just whats used in the H2H leagues if the league has an uneven number of people in it, its the average score that week. Otherwise someone wouldnt have an opponent.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 5, 2022)

Absolute shit week.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 5, 2022)

Not a great week but hanging on to top spot. Thinking of ditching Jesus as he's not getting enough points for my liking and Kulusevski has got to go. Unsure who to get on instead.


----------



## belboid (Sep 5, 2022)

elbows said:


> Average is just whats used in the H2H leagues if the league has an uneven number of people in it, its the average score that week. Otherwise someone wouldnt have an opponent.


Yes, there were only about six indications that that was the case


----------



## Seymour Butts (Sep 6, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Thinking of ditching Jesus.


That wouldn't be the smartest move with a home game vs. Everton to come.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 6, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> That wouldn't be the smartest move with a home game vs. Everton to come.


I have two transfers though and if I can improve elsewhere it might be worth it. This is why I love and hate this game


----------



## Seymour Butts (Sep 7, 2022)

Tuchel fired.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 9, 2022)

All matches cancelled this weekend. Some double game weeks to come, I guess.

And if you've taken a hit, you're going to fall in rank.


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 9, 2022)

All matches? Really?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 9, 2022)

Fez909 said:


> All matches cancelled this weekend. Some double game weeks to come, I guess.
> 
> And if you've taken a hit, you're going to fall in rank.


Not yet.  Friday matches cancelled and decision on the rest of the weekend to come this morning.





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## tommers (Sep 9, 2022)

The Queen would have wanted the Fantasy League to go ahead.


----------



## tommers (Sep 9, 2022)

I might very respectfully play my wild card.


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 9, 2022)

I might play Gordon McQueen and other royal themed players. Ledley King, Kevin Prince Boateng etc.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 9, 2022)

tommers said:


> I might very respectfully play my wild card.


It's what she would have wanted


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 9, 2022)

But not if you were in her mini-league.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 9, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> But not if you were in her mini-league.


She always walked that - she had an unlimited budget, could play a wild card every week, triple her captain every week, and unlimited bench boosts.


----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2022)

Me76 said:


> Not yet.  Friday matches cancelled and decision on the rest of the weekend to come this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Im not sure which way it will go, there are competing factors including an already insanely compressed and inflexible schedule with a lack of wiggle room. And the clout of broadcasters, now including higher than ever international broadcast rights fees. Theres also used to be some class-based attitudes which meant for example football wasnt always cancelled at times like these when sports like rugby were, but most historical examples of that sort of things are now decades old.

So I wont be shocked if the games are cancelled but I wont be shocked if they go ahead either.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 9, 2022)

Game's gone (for this weekend)


----------



## marty21 (Sep 9, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> I might play Gordon McQueen and other royal themed players. Ledley King, Kevin Prince Boateng etc.


Any Cromwells?


----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2022)

Oh well at least I'd only made my free transfer so far this week, and was only going to press the trigger on another one that cost 4 points later today. And the one I already made was long-term rather than specific to this weekends games.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Me76 (Sep 9, 2022)

Stupid question alert.  

So if I do nothing I score nothing along with everyone else scoring nothing and then have an extra week to consider my wildcard changes.  Yes?


----------



## Seymour Butts (Sep 9, 2022)

Me76 said:


> Stupid question alert. Yes?


Yes.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Sep 9, 2022)

Assuming no Prem games happen until October, a GW10 wildcard could provide a couple of tangible advantages to anyone who has saved theirs thus far:

1. Team value - Millions of teams will find themselves with 2 FT's and a fresh wave of enthusiasm for the game after a 3+ week hiatus. Any standout performers will surely have a better chance of double rising than most other weeks, playing into the hands of those wielding unlimited transfers.

2. Information - GW's 1 through 6 have told us plenty, but with clubs now practically enjoying a second pre-season, GW9 should be comparable to GW1 in its revelatory power.

Only 6 more rounds after matchweek 10 until the forced winter wildcard kicks in, too, so it's hard to see reasons to hold off much further.

GW7 - no football,
GW8 - no football,
GW9 - football happens, activate wildcard, everyone spends their accumulated FT's, prices go crazy ---> PROFIT!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 9, 2022)

There will be football next weekend. 

Funeral will be the Monday the 19th so either that game will be moved to within the weekend or postponed, but there won't be another weekend cancelled.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Sep 10, 2022)

Me76 said:


> There will be football next weekend. Funeral will be the Monday the 19th so *either that game will be moved to within the weekend or postponed*, but there won't be another weekend cancelled.


What game?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 10, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> What game?


IF there is a Monday night game scheduled. But having looked, there isn't anyway.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Sep 10, 2022)

Suspect we might see something like this next weekend:

Villa v Saints
Forest v Fulham
Newcastle v Bournemouth
Wolves v Man City
Everton v West Ham
Man Utd v Leeds

Will be surprised if any of the London games happen.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Seymour Butts (Sep 10, 2022)

Funeral confirmed for Monday 19th


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Sep 12, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> Will be surprised if any of the London games happen.


Seen some Twitter journo talk of London based fixtures being reversed. Moving the two London games scheduled for Sunday into Saturday would allow for the London logistics to work. The following week is the IB so the clubs would probably be ok with that? Sky and UEFA probably the challenge.


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Sep 12, 2022)

PSV have confirmed that their game at Arsenal on Thursday will be postponed.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Sep 13, 2022)

Brighton v Palace,
Chelsea v Liverpool,
Man U v Leeds,

Confirmed as the 3 games off.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Sep 13, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> Funeral confirmed for Monday 19th


September 19th is also international talk like a pirate day 🤣


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 13, 2022)

Elizabeth Arrrr


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Sep 14, 2022)

ARS vs City on Oct 20 also postponed. A few weeks away, but probably good to know so you don't go crazy on their assets.

Premier League statement - Arsenal v Man City


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


>


Potter has a 5 year contract - £50m - and going by Chelsea's recent record, he'll be lucky to get beyond 18 months - then a nice fat pay out and maybe back to Brighton


----------



## Me76 (Sep 15, 2022)

Just played the wildcard and changed 11 players.


----------



## elbows (Sep 17, 2022)

Took a minus 12. Got away with it so far due to captain Kane and De Bruyne being one of the other transfers. It can still go wrong if Jesus gets plenty of points tomorrow.

Could have done a much cheaper set of transfers if I was able to predict Sons performance off the bench, wow.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Sep 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> It can still go wrong if Jesus gets plenty of points tomorrow.


Was 6 plenty enough?


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 19, 2022)

Top of the league.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 19, 2022)

I scored above average for the first time this season.  Just.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 19, 2022)

Me76 said:


> I scored above average for the first time this season.  Just.


I.... did not 

Yet, somehow, am now leading the H2H   I've got ridiculously lucky in that league the past couple of weeks, including being one of only two teams to benefit from my opponent taking a -4 in the 'lost weekend' so that my 0 actually got me a win rather than a draw


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 19, 2022)

I've had a mare this week. Those fixtures being rearranged/postponed (plus Toney having a stinker) has knocked me out of kilter.


----------



## elbows (Sep 19, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> Was 6 plenty enough?


I had Saliba so it was a glorious success, I went up 25% in the rankings, not quite a 1 million places rise but not far off. So another one of those occasions which I can use to demonstrate that even a large points hit making transfers (12 on this occasion) doesnt have to mean doom that week.


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Sep 26, 2022)

elbows said:


> I had Saliba so it was a glorious success, I went up 25% in the rankings, not quite a 1 million places rise but not far off. So another one of those occasions which I can use to demonstrate that even a large points hit making transfers (12 on this occasion) doesnt have to mean doom that week.


But did the overall package of 12pt imports beat the previous set of players by 12pts?

That's the true question.


----------



## elbows (Sep 26, 2022)

Hazardous Mata said:


> But did the overall package of 12pt imports beat the previous set of players by 12pts?
> 
> That's the true question.



Yes, I do those calculations properly every week. Including the transfer cost I was still 9 points better off (21 points better off minus 12 transfer cost). And that calculation included the captain points I would have had if I'd not made those transfers (Haaland = 6 extra), versus who I actually captained (Kane = 10 extra) so 4 points of the gain came from that.

This was the first instant transfer success for me of the season. When I played my wildcard I ended up 25 points worse off that week. On the two occasions I spent 8 points on transfers, I ended up 4 points worse off each time.

What I dont attempt to track is longer term gains or losses due to transfer moves made on previous weeks. Because it just gets too hard to do with too many unknowns about how my team without certain moves made in the past would diverge from my actual team over time, different moves I'd have ended up making later, different captain choices etc etc.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 26, 2022)

elbows said:


> Yes, I do those calculations properly every week. Including the transfer cost I was still 9 points better off (21 points better off minus 12 transfer cost). And that calculation included the captain points I would have had if I'd not made those transfers (Haaland = 6 extra), versus who I actually captained (Kane = 10 extra) so 4 points of the gain came from that.
> 
> This was the first instant transfer success for me of the season. When I played my wildcard I ended up 25 points worse off that week. On the two occasions I spent 8 points on transfers, I ended up 4 points worse off each time.
> 
> What I dont attempt to track is longer term gains or losses due to transfer moves made on previous weeks. Because it just gets too hard to do with too many unknowns about how my team without certain moves made in the past would diverge from my actual team over time, different moves I'd have ended up making later, different captain choices etc etc.



Good shout. I brought in Son but then bottled it at the last minute and didn't captain him.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 2, 2022)

of course the week i give up on liverpool will be the week they suddenly remember what it's all about and win 6-0, won't it?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 2, 2022)

Seriously, fuck not being able to change your captain 40 mins before the supposed deadline. Yes I have got Haaland.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 2, 2022)

It's a strange season , you have to have Haaland , and you have to captain him .  It's what the rest of  your squad does that makes the difference .


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Oct 3, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Seriously, fuck not being able to change your captain 40 mins before the supposed deadline. Yes I have got Haaland.


40m? 10:20am?? Are you sure???

That's weird. Who did you end up with?


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Oct 3, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> of course the week i give up on liverpool will be the week they suddenly remember what it's all about and win 6-0, won't it?


@ Arsenal?


----------



## Seymour Butts (Oct 4, 2022)

Maddison tearing it up


----------



## Seymour Butts (Oct 5, 2022)

__





						Fulham striker Mitrovic ruled out for up to three weeks with
					

Aleksandar Mitrovic has scored 26 goals for the Cottagers this




					www.sportsmole.co.uk


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Oct 5, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> Maddison tearing it up


He was awesome. Anyone without should fix that asap!


----------



## elbows (Oct 5, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Due to other transfer moves I've felt the need to make, its looking like another 12 point hit on transfers for me this week!


----------



## Numbers (Oct 5, 2022)

I didn't realise I had budget enough to remove Mitrovic and add Kane instead, I was only half a million short or so, so got rid of Diaz for Trossard, no points sacrificed.  I now have Kane, Haaland and Jesus up front.


----------



## elbows (Oct 5, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just checked and that article is 2 years old, its not about his current injury!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 8, 2022)

Well, fair to say my decision to pull the trigger early on Cancelo -> James did _not_ work out...


----------



## Seymour Butts (Oct 9, 2022)

elbows said:


> I just checked and that article is 2 years old, its not about his current injury!


Mitrovic not in the Fulham squad.

Deja Vu?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 9, 2022)

Twitter full of "who's first on your bench?".

For me, the answer is... Mitrovic


----------



## elbows (Oct 9, 2022)

Since Im not afraid of hits and like to be pro-active, I sold him and am giving Scamacca a try today instead. Unfortunately I'd already made a load of other moves so have spent 12 points on transfers again. So far my rank hasnt dropped but I will be rather lucky if thats still the case by the end of today, since I am lacking attacking players from Arsenal and Liverpool, and the likes of Zaha.


----------



## tommers (Oct 9, 2022)

Scamacca 7 goal haul incoming. (6 assists for Paqueta, one for Rice, in case you were wondering).


----------



## tommers (Oct 9, 2022)

Well, so far he's missed three good chances (two point-blank headers) so maybe just four


----------



## tommers (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Oct 9, 2022)

One goal was better than nothing but as expected the Arsenal Liverpool game has turned my green arrow into a red one. Never mind, I cant expect to get away with 12 points on transfers every time I do it.


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Oct 10, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Well, fair to say my decision to pull the trigger early on Cancelo -> James did _not_ work out...


That could hardly have gone worse. Mad transfer.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2022)

Wild card activated!


----------



## elbows (Oct 13, 2022)

Maybe I only need to spend 4 points this week. Looks like its that time in the season where I rip up part of my midfield just so I can be trolled by Zaha, bonus regret points incoming.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Oct 13, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Well, fair to say my decision to pull the trigger early on Cancelo -> James did _not_ work out...





Hazardous Mata said:


> That could hardly have gone worse. Mad transfer.


It's gotten even worse. James out for a couple of games.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Oct 14, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> It's gotten even worse. James out for a couple of games.


Scratch that. 6-8 games Chelsea's Reece James could miss the World Cup after knee injury


----------



## elbows (Oct 14, 2022)

Quite a few 'illness' flags around in fantasy again at the moment, which doesnt surprise me given the existence of another covid wave and some other seasonal diseases.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 15, 2022)

I benched Raya for Pope just before the deadline


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 17, 2022)

are salah and liverpool back on normal service now i've got rid?

and  at midweek round.

man city and arsenal are not playing, so i'll have 9 playing and a spare goalkeeper if i don't make any transfers.  all 5 will cost more to buy back if i transfer them out for a week.

not sure i want to do the 'free hit' thing as there will almost certainly be worse weeks come cup quarter finals time.

bugger.


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Oct 17, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> Scratch that. 6-8 games Chelsea's Reece James could miss the World Cup after knee injury


Out until after the WC.


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Oct 17, 2022)

Numbers said:


> I benched Raya for Pope just before the deadline


Pope did Ok for you.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 17, 2022)

So, I _finally _brought in Martinelli and, lo-and-behold, the two other Arsenal midfielders I've owned and sold immediately go and combine to get the assist and goal.

In addition, Maddison gets a 94th minute _yellow_, not even a red!, leaving him suspended for GW12 and me without a full XI unless I take hits, having actually tried to plan out my whole Arsenal/City conundrum.

Also sold Mitrovic this week, naturally.

And this was all on my wildcard.

I. Hate. This. Game.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2022)

A better week, thanks to playing the wild card - but some of my sold players racked in some decent points ffs - and my bench scored well too ffs.

Have done the free hit to give my Citeh/Arsenal players a week off


----------



## Numbers (Oct 17, 2022)

Hazardous Mata said:


> Pope did Ok for you.


6 points to Raya’s 10.


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Oct 17, 2022)

Numbers said:


> 6 points to Raya’s 10.


Which is "OK".


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Oct 17, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Have done the free hit to give my Citeh/Arsenal players a week off


Complete waste of a FH. Much better to save for the late season DGWs.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 17, 2022)

Aye, personally would definitely try to hold off the FH for something like covering a single game (even if it is between two teams who most of us likely have 4-6 players from).

Does require a bit of forward planning to spot the danger and prepare for, though, and even then it can be scuppered by stupid shit like 94th min yellow cards


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2022)

Hazardous Mata said:


> Complete waste of a FH. Much better to save for the late season DGWs.


fair point - but I have a Citeh/Arsenal loaded side - so would have had to write off this week and my perilous form recently prompted me to go for it .


----------



## elbows (Oct 17, 2022)

There is no crisis that spending more points on transfers wont fix (or make worse).

I survived spending 4 points this last week, thanks to one of my transfers in being Saka, and now I will press on with an 8 point transfer spend that includes getting Salah and the temporary loss of Cancelo. I probably still wont manage to field 11 players this midweek though.


----------



## elbows (Oct 18, 2022)

Once I've finished butchering my team today, if there are no big injuries then I only currently have one big dilemma left up to the world cup. Involving whether I can get away without Cancelo till then.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 19, 2022)

Bollox, thought today was the first set of games.  That’s me fucked this week.


----------



## starfish (Oct 19, 2022)

marty21 said:


> A better week, thanks to playing the wild card - but some of my sold players racked in some decent points ffs - and my bench scored well too ffs.
> 
> Have done the free hit to give my Citeh/Arsenal players a week off


I had 6 Arse/ManC players + James whos crocked. Took an 8 pt hit. Will make our H2H interesting.


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Oct 19, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Bollox, thought today was the first set of games.  That’s me fucked this week.


Ouch


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2022)

starfish said:


> I had 6 Arse/ManC players + James whos crocked. Took an 8 pt hit. Will make our H2H interesting.


yes - I pretty much completely changed my team for the week.


----------



## starfish (Oct 22, 2022)

Looks like i picked the wrong week to bring Alisson off the bench & captain Salah.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 22, 2022)

starfish said:


> Looks like i picked the wrong week to bring Alisson off the bench & captain Salah.


Oof!

One of those where you can't really fault the thinking, just football did what football does.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Oct 22, 2022)

starfish said:


> Looks like i picked the wrong week to bring Alisson off the bench & captain Salah.


Salah is not the Salah of previous years. Something is not right. I won't even have him in my FPL team at his cost let alone as Captain.


----------



## starfish (Oct 22, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oof!
> 
> One of those where you can't really fault the thinking, just football did what football does.


Im not expecting Sanchez to get more than Allison today. Im more pissed off that i missed out on his 29 points in the previous 2 game weeks 🙄


----------



## starfish (Oct 22, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> Salah is not the Salah of previous years. Something is not right. I won't even have him in my FPL team at his cost let alone as Captain.


He might not be in mine for much longer.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 22, 2022)

after liverpool seeming to have got the hang of it, i was thinking about getting salah back, but it would have cost points to do it this week, so i decided to think about it next week when i can do 2 free transfers


----------



## Seymour Butts (Oct 22, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> after liverpool seeming to have got the hang of it, i was thinking about getting salah back, but it would have cost points to do it this week, so i decided to think about it next week when i can do 2 free transfers


I wouldn't suggest doing it at all...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 22, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> I wouldn't suggest doing it at all...



i will review and consider my options along with my data analysis team next week.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 22, 2022)

Bugger, Foden coming on means Trossard and his 9 points stay on my bench 

Obviously there's a lot of games tomorrow, so still got a chance someone else might miss a game.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 23, 2022)

Somehow, somefuckinghow Martinelli is my captain and not Haaland, I did not do that purposely, ffs.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 23, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Somehow, somefuckinghow Martinelli is my captain and not Haaland, I did not do that purposely, ffs.


Did Martinelli take the place of whoever was your captain last week when you were changing round your team? The captaincy stays on the 'slot', even if you sub/transfer out the player who was your captain, so whoever comes in automatically gets it.

I _think _


----------



## Seymour Butts (Oct 23, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Somehow, somefuckinghow Martinelli is my captain and not Haaland, I did not do that purposely, ffs.


At least you've your Captain to follow in today's games


----------



## Seymour Butts (Oct 23, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Somehow, somefuckinghow Martinelli is my captain and not Haaland, I did not do that purposely, ffs.





Seymour Butts said:


> At least you've your Captain to follow in today's games


Martinelli starts


----------



## elbows (Oct 23, 2022)

The ref who gave Saka a yellow card got that decision very wrong.


----------



## belboid (Oct 28, 2022)

Omg, only a 75% chance of Haaland playing, could be a fun weekend.


----------



## elbows (Oct 28, 2022)

belboid said:


> Omg, only a 75% chance of Haaland playing, could be a fun weekend.



The press conference hasnt happened yet, that status could shift in either direction.


----------



## elbows (Oct 28, 2022)

I dont think his press conference comments will make the flag change.



> Speaking about Erling Haaland's fitness, Manchester City boss Pep Guardiola said: "He feels better but we have training this afternoon. We will assess in a few hours.
> 
> "We will see how he is feeling, if he is fit. After we will decide.
> 
> "It’s not 24 hours. I will know in two hours if he is ready to play or not."


----------



## Numbers (Oct 29, 2022)

Haaland out.


----------



## tommers (Oct 29, 2022)

Might mean things are actually interesting. Can't remember who my vice is.


----------



## tommers (Oct 29, 2022)

Oh. Season defining performance from Scamacca incoming apparently.     Again.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 29, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Haaland out.



hmm

although probably better than him going off after 5 minutes, or starting on the bench just coming on for a few minutes at the end...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 29, 2022)

Forgot to check for early kick off. Again.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 29, 2022)

I got incredibly lucky and tuned into the FPL streamers just as the news hit.

Particularly lucky as for some reason I thought the deadline, the one that is routinely 11am almost every week, was 12pm  

Thought he might be on the bench, so he's still my VC; can only hope Kane doesn't pick up a stomach bug 

VCs and benches will be really tested all round, this week!


----------



## elbows (Oct 29, 2022)

I was going to roll a transfer for once but then the Foden benching news leaked out so I sold him for Almiron. Captained Salah, although I also have Kane so that was a bit of a dilemma. Saka was another captaincy option I didnt go for.


----------



## elbows (Oct 29, 2022)

And if I'd had more time then I could have used spare funds to get either TAA or Darwin Nunez or Jesus or Cancelo for a 4 point hit, but then the site crashed just before the deadline so that panic decision was taken away. So I will groan if any of them do well, though I suspect I wouldnt have gone for Jesus or Nunez anyway, so mostly TAA potential moans, and Cancelos 6 points wouldnt have been worth the hit.


----------



## elbows (Oct 29, 2022)

Also I demand more points from Zaha. So am now ready for Southampton to wind him up and for him to score little or negative.


----------



## elbows (Oct 29, 2022)

Selling Trossard has been one of my biggest mistakes this season. I'll probably get him back next week.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 29, 2022)

I had Haaland in my starting 11 and as my captain, but Trossard is first on my bench so will come in for him - will Trossard be made captain instead?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 29, 2022)

Numbers said:


> I had Haaland in my starting 11 and as my captain, but Trossard is first on my bench so will come in for him



Likewise, but not as captain, as wasn't sure whether he'd play, and if he did, whether he'd only play a few minutes



Numbers said:


> will Trossard be made captain instead?



I thought the vice captain was there for if the captain didn't play at all

(not sure what happens if it ends up with neither playing)


----------



## elbows (Oct 29, 2022)

Vice captain gets the captains points, if vice captain doesnt play either then you dont get any captain points.


----------



## elbows (Oct 29, 2022)

Nostalgia via a Costa red card.


----------



## elbows (Oct 29, 2022)

My week has gone well so far via that Almiron transfer and a goal from Mee, as well as the failure for those who captained Kane.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 29, 2022)

elbows said:


> as well as the failure for those who captained Kane.





currently 14 brighton points on the bench - i wasn't expecting them to get much out of today.  chelsea seem to be getting unpredictable...

will get 7 of them with haaland not playing, though

and i seem to be against a 'deleted player' in the H2H this week.


----------



## starfish (Oct 30, 2022)

elbows said:


> Selling Trossard has been one of my biggest mistakes this season. I'll probably get him back next week.


I bought Trossard back in yesterday morning. Sold Gros to do it as he'd done nothing since GW4.


----------



## elbows (Nov 5, 2022)

The site crashed even earlier this week but I was prepared for that possibility and had already switched my captaincy to De Bruyne.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 5, 2022)

Absolute carnage  

Managed to make my transfers _and_ get the expensive one (Cancelo) off my bench and onto the pitch, but couldn't switch captaincy from him to Kane and couldn't get Andreas off the pitch and Trossard onto it.

Soo.... maybe broke even, overall?   

This fuckin' game (and Pep fuckin' Guardiola  )...


----------



## Seymour Butts (Nov 5, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Absolute carnage   Managed to make my transfers _and_ get the expensive one (Cancelo) off my bench and onto the pitch, but couldn't switch captaincy from him to Kane and couldn't get Andreas off the pitch and Trossard onto it.


Cancelo concedes a penalty and gets sent off. The penalty is then scored by Andreas.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 5, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> Cancelo concedes a penalty and gets sent off. The penalty is then scored by Andreas.


It's a fucking ride, I'll tell y'that!

And, of course, there's only one more match until the WC break.

<edit: looks like I broke even on that little exchange 

 >


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 5, 2022)

Trossard also sitting first on my bench, already with an assist.


----------



## tommers (Nov 5, 2022)

No Haaland so let's leave Foden on the bench. Guardiola is such a funny little man. Absolutely hilarious. 

Really funny.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Nov 5, 2022)

Haaland scores a late penalty to win the game.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 5, 2022)

i currently have 14 points on the bench

bugger


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 5, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> Haaland scores a late penalty to win the game.


Fuck it.


----------



## tommers (Nov 5, 2022)

Course he brings on Foden to make sure he gets his point. Bald fraud.


----------



## belboid (Nov 5, 2022)

80 minutes - 3 points (from 4 players)

Full time - 14 points 

Could be worse.  Many will be I’m sure.


----------



## belboid (Nov 5, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> View attachment 350361


I’d triple captained Mane the week he got sent off after ten mins


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 5, 2022)

belboid said:


> 80 minutes - 3 points (from 4 players)
> 
> Full time - 14 points
> 
> Could be worse.  Many will be I’m sure.


Four players on my bench - 16 points
Four players on the pitch - 5 points

Got to the point where I'm not even raging anymore, just dead inside.


----------



## passenger (Nov 7, 2022)

Had a really good week,  bar starfish and his rampant form I had 72 pts so 
up to 7 th and what a good idea to keep it to  a league of 20


----------



## elbows (Nov 13, 2022)

So far it been one of those weeks where I was relieved to see that although I didnt fare well against individuals I was paying attention to, and my H2H opponents, when I looked at the grand scheme of things I've still got a nice green arrow in overall rankings.

I'll be glad of the break. Apparently player prices are now frozen too, with last night being the final night of changes via transfers that were made before yesterdays gameweek deadline.

Oh it was the start of the cup in the overall game too. I've got a reasonably high chance of making it through to the next cup round.


----------



## elbows (Nov 13, 2022)

My reasonably high team value means that if I put up with just having Ward as a playing goalkeeper, and decimate the spare slots in my defence, I can afford the following core team for after the world cup with no money spare:

Ward, Trippier, Robertson, Saliba, Salah, Saka, Summerville, Trossard, Almiron, Darwin, Haaland, Kane.

But of course something will probably happen over the world cup that spoils that particular setup. And its still questionable as to whether I need to push it to that extreme, eg is Saka really worth the extra money compared to Martinelli (or for example Rashford).


----------



## elbows (Nov 13, 2022)

My brother (who has nothing to do with u75) played his game well in recent weeks. He managed to own Salah, De Bruyne, Kane and Haaland at the same time, and the compromises he made to achieve that worked out well due to the failure of most expensive defenders to perform, and the fact he brought in Summerville as a cheap enabler. He managed this despite having very poor team value.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 13, 2022)

My bench this week.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 13, 2022)

Numbers said:


> My bench this week.
> 
> View attachment 351362


----------



## Seymour Butts (Nov 13, 2022)

elbows said:


> I need to push it to that extreme, eg *is Saka really worth the extra money compared to Martinelli *(or for example Rashford).


No.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 13, 2022)

I need Andreas to get 5+ to beat Puddy_Tat (I think?) in the h2h.

Could easily go either way!


----------



## belboid (Nov 13, 2022)

Outrageously close in both my h2h & cup matches this week.  I think I’m winning the h2h by one point and we’re tied 44-44 in the cup, both of us having scored twice as well.   I’ll be well annoyed if I go out on a virtual toss up


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 15, 2022)

Fez909 said:


> Could easily go either way!



sorry

but


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Nov 16, 2022)

belboid said:


> I’ll be well annoyed if I go out on a virtual toss up


Are you well annoyed?


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Nov 16, 2022)

belboid said:


> I’d triple captained Mane the week he got sent off after ten mins


Cup opponent of one of the guys in one of my leagues TC'd Haaland this week. Talk about bad timing. Almost any other week he'd've been in clover, this week he got 3x1 🤣


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2022)

Hazardous Mata said:


> Are you well annoyed?


Merely somewhat.  Lost on goals conceded.


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Nov 21, 2022)

belboid said:


> Merely somewhat.  Lost on goals conceded.


Not so bad, then.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 23, 2022)

Just had the reminder I set myself to look at it before boxing day come up.  

Have snoozed it until tomorrow morning.  That's something to do then.


----------



## elbows (Dec 26, 2022)

A really strong template has emerged online, I hope that when we find out everyones teams that plenty have been a bit different in at least a few slots.


----------



## tommers (Dec 26, 2022)

elbows said:


> A really strong template has emerged online, I hope that when we find out everyones teams that plenty have been a bit different in at least a few slots.


I think I've put Kane in my team, which breaks a lifelong rule, but I feel like he could use a boost after he destroyed the hopes and dreams of a nation.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 26, 2022)

I've got four premium players and a few proper wild cards. 

Let battle commence!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 26, 2022)

So now you can't change anything 90 mins before kickoff. They claim. I couldn't do anything from 2 mins to 11. Why do a deadline then not stick to it? Load of old shit.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 26, 2022)

tommers said:


> I think I've put Kane in my team, which breaks a lifelong rule, but I feel like he could use a boost after he destroyed the hopes and dreams of a nation.



depends if he's playing with a paper bag over his head...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 26, 2022)

Weeeeeeeell, guess who completely forgot until 2 mins ago


----------



## tommers (Dec 26, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Weeeeeeeell, guess who completely forgot until 2 mins ago


And so it begins.


----------



## Charles Ufarley (Dec 26, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> So now you can't change anything 90 mins before kickoff. They claim. I couldn't do anything from 2 mins to 11. Why do a deadline then not stick to it? Load of old shit.


They've had trouble all season really close to deadline.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 26, 2022)

i wasn't expecting fulham to do quite so well today so left mitrovic on the bench.  bugger.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 26, 2022)

Numbers said:


> My bench this week.
> 
> View attachment 351362


My bench this week.


----------



## Charles Ufarley (Dec 27, 2022)

Numbers said:


> My bench this week.
> 
> View attachment 357363


The first two I could understand, but it was mad putting Martinelli on the bench, especially last!


----------



## Charles Ufarley (Dec 27, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i wasn't expecting fulham to do quite so well today so left mitrovic on the bench.  bugger.


Why? It was Palace away, not Man City!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 27, 2022)

Charles Ufarley said:


> They've had trouble all season really close to deadline.


Yeah, there's been some pretty chaotic moments. Ever expanding user-base combined with a few crunch scenarios ("is Haaland playing?!", etc).

From the little I've caught, some chat about the back-end basically running on code/systems that is about as old as the game itself. Whether true or not (and uncertain how much that'd actually impact ability to deal with a mass influx of users), certainly hope they'll update things for next season.


----------



## Charles Ufarley (Dec 27, 2022)

The latest Reece James comeback lasted all of fifty minutes.


----------



## passenger (Dec 27, 2022)

My h2h could be a draw it is 54-52 my way both have Haaland as captain but they have
De Bruyne to play, if he only gets 2 points its a draw, loving me fantasy football


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 28, 2022)

Why does kepa still have the injured flag? He played a full match tonight


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Dec 28, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, there's been some pretty chaotic moments. Ever expanding user-base combined with a few crunch scenarios ("is Haaland playing?!", etc).
> 
> From the little I've caught, some chat about the back-end basically running on code/systems that is about as old as the game itself. Whether true or not (and uncertain how much that'd actually impact ability to deal with a mass influx of users), certainly hope they'll update things for next season.


It's really been an issue this year. Cost a lot of people.


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Dec 28, 2022)

Charles Ufarley said:


> The latest Reece James comeback lasted all of fifty minutes.


Could be season ending as it's apparently a recurrence of what caused him to miss the World Cup.


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Dec 28, 2022)

Fez909 said:


> Why does kepa still have the injured flag? He played a full match tonight


Because FPL are slow.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 28, 2022)

Charles Ufarley said:


> The first two I could understand, but it was mad putting Martinelli on the bench, especially last!


Unfortunately I missed the cut off time, again.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 28, 2022)

Hazardous Mata said:


> Because FPL are slow.


It's off now.


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Dec 28, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Unfortunately I missed the cut off time, again.


I always think it's worth setting your team up as soon as the week opens just in case. If you get to it and need to tinker, OK, but if not, at least you're ready to roll.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 28, 2022)

Hazardous Mata said:


> I always think it's worth setting your team up as soon as the week opens just in case. If you get to it and need to tinker, OK, but if not, at least you're ready to roll.


Strongly agree with this. I've done it a few times when I remember, and it's saved my week from being a total disaster.


----------



## elbows (Dec 28, 2022)

As usual I had several possible teams planned, and went with the wrong one. Uncertainty about Mitrovic availability pushed me down the wrong path, and now I am likely to spend 8 points switching to plan B. The James injury made it slightly easier to swallow this development though because selling him to fund the change was always part of the plan and wouldnt have been so easy to bring myself to do if he hadnt got injured.

Ah well, at least after spending 8 points I will end up with both Salah and De Bruyne, as opposed to Kane and De Bruyne that I started this week with.

Rashford and Robertson saved this week from being complete doom for me. A lack of Arsenal players will continue to be the most obvious flaw in my team for now. Barring further injuries I probably wont be able to fix that issue until I get sick of Darwin, which might not take too long lol. I also lack Cancelo and have yet to discover how badly that works out for me. And my goalkeeper is back to being rubbish again.


----------



## elbows (Dec 28, 2022)

Oh yeah and I had the genius idea of bringing in Perraud only to see him get an own goal and minus 2 points. At least he remains on my bench this week.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 28, 2022)

Hazardous Mata said:


> I always think it's worth setting your team up as soon as the week opens just in case. If you get to it and need to tinker, OK, but if not, at least you're ready to roll.


Transfers made and team picked for next round


----------



## tommers (Dec 28, 2022)

Guardiola. That's all.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 29, 2022)

tommers said:


> Guardiola. That's all.


I think the bald fraud cost you our h2h. You'd have beat me if he had hair.


----------



## elbows (Dec 29, 2022)

Bit frustrating seeing De Bruyne creating some world class opportunities that his teammates couldnt put away.


----------



## Charles Ufarley (Dec 29, 2022)

elbows said:


> Bit frustrating seeing De Bruyne creating some world class opportunities that his teammates couldnt put away.


Yeah. Grealish spent the night channelling his inner Darwin Nunez.


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2022)

Fez909 said:


> I think the bald fraud cost you our h2h. You'd have beat me if he had hair.


Exactly. Speaking as somebody who has been bald for thirty years, he really lets us down. Just pick a fucking team man! 

And then, ok you don't want to play your best defender or your best* midfielder fine, but don't then bring them on for twenty minutes so i don't get the 14 points that i wasted from benching fucking rashford for some unknown reason. 

(i didnt even know we had a h2h, well done for winning it 😁!) 

*debatable but go with it.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 29, 2022)

I scored a whole 13 points over the average.  

I think the most I've done over average is about 2 and that's been once this season.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2022)

scraped a draw in the h2h - which was lucky tbf as 13 other teams would have beaten me


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 30, 2022)

has anyone got the leicester player who's managed to score 2 own goals so far?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 30, 2022)

and i was expecting salah to get something from the game - he didn't need to bloody bother

hmph


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 31, 2022)

It remains to be seen just _how_ irritated I will be at letting the YouTubers convince me to buy Mitro instead of Toney, but my indignation is currently warming up on the touchline.

Bit of a supersub, really.


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Jan 4, 2023)

Lord Camomile said:


> It remains to be seen just _how_ irritated I will be at letting the YouTubers convince me to buy Mitro instead of Toney, but my indignation is currently warming up on the touchline.


Worked out OK.  Toney MIA, Mitro scored. But Mitro suspended for the second game of the double.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 4, 2023)

Hazardous Mata said:


> Worked out OK.  Toney MIA, Mitro scored. But Mitro suspended for the second game of the double.


Aye, but think Toney came out on top over the two gameweeks since I sold him for Mitro.

Mitro's suspension _does _play into this week's fun of whether or not it turns out to be a good thing I forgot to captain him, going for Mount instead.

I've pretty much almost given up on this season, toying with the idea of just making some big swings for the rest of the season rather than playing my usual game.


----------



## elbows (Jan 4, 2023)

I never give up, especially not at this stage, later I just change what my goals are.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 4, 2023)

elbows said:


> I never give up, especially not at this stage, later I just change what my goals are.


Oh aye, sorry, that's what I mean. Giving up on seriously trying to win any leagues, and instead... I dunno, setting other goals, as you say


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 5, 2023)

BristolEcho your bench is looking tasty tonight   

Also, how the fuck are you doing so well without having had Haaland or Salah or Toney or KDB all season?! 

Nice work!


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 5, 2023)

Fez909 said:


> BristolEcho your bench is looking tasty tonight
> 
> Also, how the fuck are you doing so well without having had Haaland or Salah or Toney or KDB all season?!
> 
> Nice work!


This week started off awfully, but Kane saved it. Hopefully Cancelo and Foden have stormers, or don't play at all so my bench gets on. No doubt Pep will bring them on for the last 5.

Re the team- thanks haha. I really wanted to have Odegaard and Saka this year. A front 3 of Jesus, Kane and Mitrovic plus Trippier and Pope has paid off, and I've generally tried to stick to the same team as i don't follow enoughb to guess on form. I'm tempted to drop Eze though as he isn't paying off.


----------



## Charles Ufarley (Jan 5, 2023)

BristolEcho said:


> I'm tempted to drop Eze though as he isn't paying off.


Eze decision.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 5, 2023)

I can't keep up with when one game week ends and another begins tbh. Tempted to transfer Salah as he's just not producing returns for his price.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 5, 2023)

Weeeeeeeeeeell, fuck.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 5, 2023)

Charles Ufarley said:


> Eze decision.


I'm just going to keep him in now just for potential comments like this.

Fuck Man City players by the way. It is far to inconsistent with how often they will play and they never seem to score many points for me. Both Cancelo and Foden taken off tonight coming in with 1 point each.


----------



## tommers (Friday at 8:39 AM)

BristolEcho said:


> I'm just going to keep him in now just for potential comments like this.
> 
> Fuck Man City players by the way. It is far to inconsistent with how often they will play and they never seem to score many points for me. Both Cancelo and Foden taken off tonight coming in with 1 point each.


Exactly. It's like the bald fraud doesn't give a shit about my fantasy team. 

I just transferred both of them out. Then went to pick my team and realised they both have a double game week. 

FFS.


----------



## AverageJoe (Friday at 8:43 AM)

They've also got a double in GW23


----------

